# Found this Sat.



## "CB" 257 (Sep 5, 2011)

Most of the time you find stuff after a hard rain.But Sat. me and my grandson walked down to the lake at the farm to let him throw some rocks in the water.It is about 30 or 40 feet from where the water is usually at to where it is now because of no rain.I was giving him the rocks because he is just 17 months old and found this standing straight up in the sand.Normally it would have been under water, so this time the drought helped.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice hoe.


----------



## kevincarden (Sep 5, 2011)

keep lookin, bet u find some points..


----------



## "CB" 257 (Sep 5, 2011)

kevincarden said:


> keep lookin, bet u find some points..



I will keep looking because this is the 2nd one that I have found in that area.They look about the same.


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 5, 2011)

That could be an Archaic period axe.


----------



## crsdos (Sep 5, 2011)

looks like a stone axe head how sharp are the ends?


----------



## Son (Sep 6, 2011)

Great find


----------



## "CB" 257 (Sep 6, 2011)

crsdos said:


> looks like a stone axe head how sharp are the ends?



Here is 2 more pics,one of the edge.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats killer!!!


----------



## t bird (Sep 6, 2011)

Man that is awesome there!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice find!


----------



## dmedd (Sep 6, 2011)

That is a great find. Congrats.


----------



## "CB" 257 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody.Here is the other one I found about 10 years ago in the same area.It is the one on the bottom of this pic.


----------



## runswithbeer (Sep 29, 2011)

awesome finds


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice finds


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like your pond might have been a campsite....keep looking I bet there are more goodies awaiting.

Congrats on the killer axe, thanks for sharing


----------

